# Portfolio Slideshows



## D0WIS (Mar 19, 2009)

There's a new website online that allows you to post portfolio slideshows for others to view and hire for shoots...

Urtaggs - Be Seen...

It's under "photography" in the channel section

seems kinda like youtube but with less clutter


----------

